# Pinnacle Souveran Wax Review w/pics



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Today I finally got around to applying a coat of pinnacle souveran wax on my new cruze. For those that don't know, this isn't your everyday wax that you can hop in your car and go buy at you local auto parts store. You can only order it online. It isn't cheap by any means.. 95 bucks a jar.. ouch! (a coupon code for 20% off can be found using google search making it a bit cheaper), but the results practically speak for themselves. Application is extremely easy and jar should last you around 20 coats which sort of justifies the price (an educated guess based on how much I used). You can apply it in direct sunlight, don't have to worry about white residue, and use it on literally your entire car. I found my self waxing everything but the glass and tires (even the rims). I've never seen a product give paint so much depth, shine, reflection and bring out the metal flakes like this stuff does. It's truly an exceptional wax in a league of its own. I guess the real test will be long term durability (which I will update in the near future). As of now, to say that I'm impressed would be a huge understatement. :eyedroolA: But enough about what I think, check out the pics and judge the results for yourself. :th_coolio:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

**** bruh, thats one sexy lookin' car right there (no ****)! Great job! Did you have to make sure not to wax the outside plastic parts of the car like around the mirror? can we get some full side shots of the car?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> **** bruh, thats one sexy lookin' car right there (no ****)! Great job! Did you have to make sure not to wax the outside plastic parts of the car like around the mirror? can we get some full side shots of the car?


I actually waxed all the plastic parts as well (including around the mirror). As said before, it leaves absolutely no white residue and can be applied to everything. I'll try to get up a few more pics.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm currently stuck using my virgin mobile optimus v phone as a camera/tethering device, so until the new lg esteem from metro pcs comes out in the next week or so I'm stuck with a crappy camera and a slow 3g internet connection. These will probably be the last pics I put up until then in any posts (it typically takes an hour to upload 5-10 pics). < talk about aggravating.:banghead: Sorry, I just needed to vent. Anyways, here's the rest of what I have.


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

wow


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dude,
That's an AWESOME look! I hope to give mine a total wax/detail this Thursday/Friday since I'm off work those days...will post up pics then.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks sharp! Black on these cars sure shines up really nicely!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys for the compliments. I'm really looking forward to seeing how long it holds up.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Looks great. I'm getting mine waxed at the wash tub once it's back from Chevy. Why do your rear lights look like that? It's awesome!!!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Macman said:


> Looks great. I'm getting mine waxed at the wash tub once it's back from Chevy. Why do your rear lights look like that? It's awesome!!!


Tail lights review is here > Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Lights 1:1 replacement !!! | eBay


----------



## tyguy (Sep 25, 2011)

That whole package is looking great, Andy. The window tint, blacked out Chevy emblems, tail lights, and glossy black granite come together nicely.

The Pinnacle Souveran uses premium white carnuba rather than the typical yellow carnuba, and it really shows through in your finish. It'll last about 3 months as is typical with carnuba. One option for additional protection is to first apply a sealant, like a Klasse Sealant Glaze, and then top with Souveran. The glaze will provide long-life protection and the Souveran will give that deep glossy look.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

tyguy said:


> That whole package is looking great, Andy. The window tint, blacked out Chevy emblems, tail lights, and glossy black granite come together nicely.
> 
> The Pinnacle Souveran uses premium white carnuba rather than the typical yellow carnuba, and it really shows through in your finish. It'll last about 3 months as is typical with carnuba. One option for additional protection is to first apply a sealant, like a Klasse Sealant Glaze, and then top with Souveran. The glaze will provide long-life protection and the Souveran will give that deep glossy look.


Thanks, and I'll be sure to do a bit more reading up on sealant/glazes. With winter coming it probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good man

My brother has some of this stuff and I might be grabbing some of it in the near future for my Eco lol.


I have used it before on my Mustang which is black and man it really gives a nice finish.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I know it's only been a week, but it still looks like the day it was put on (I have a feeling I'll be a lifelong user of this stuff!). No loss of shine/depth yet. I just want to add that recently I switched from armor all ultra shine wash and wax to meguiars ultimate wash wax and have really begun to love it. It's way thicker, and seems to give a bit more luster. fftopic:After seeing a possitive difference on the exterior by switching from armor all to meguiars, I decided to switch from armor all ultra shine protectant to meguiars ultimate on the interior and the results were inferior. This was the first time using meguiars and for being such a well known highly rated product.. I thought it sucked. In a few days time it attracted tons of dust, and left dark blotchy wet looking spots sporadically across the dash/doors (I even tried applying a second coat to see if they would even out, no such luck). < definitely won't use this again. I never should have made the switch in the first place, just figured "new car.. try a few new products". You live you learn I guess.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea I get the same results with Meguiars I see the dust quickly accumulating with in days.Might have to try Armor all.. 

By the way how do you like your LED taillights? I was looking to get some exactly like yours but was scared I will get fogging.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i do not think our interors are meant for those products that make them shine. We have a matte finish and prob should just be wiped down with some kind of dust collecting cloth.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

^this- I keep a small microfiber towel in the cubby on the driver door to wipe it down every so often.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

0r30, the tail lights don't fog at all, and the fitment is identical to the oem ones. They really look great and the leds are nice and bright. And I have to agree with you guys on the interior protectants.. I've always used ones with a lot of shine in the past, but for some reason it seems to actually make the cruze interior a bit more "cheap" looking. I'll be sure to switch to something more matte next application. Point well taken.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Andy, the car looks great. So clean I could eat off it. Have you considered getting aftermarket headlights to complement your tails?

I have ordered 303 aerospace protectant and intend to use it on my interior. I was wondering if anyone had any good or bad experiences with that product.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Kruise said:


> Andy, the car looks great. So clean I could eat off it. Have you considered getting aftermarket headlights to complement your tails?
> 
> I have ordered 303 aerospace protectant and intend to use it on my interior. I was wondering if anyone had any good or bad experiences with that product.


Thanks. And yes, I am still debating on the new aftermarket ebay headlights.. but as of now the price is too high, and I'm actually starting to like the 6k hids in the stock housings anyway. The cutoff is clean so I'll probably just keep it the way it is. Be sure to let us know how the 303 works on our interior. I used to use it a while back on my boat cover and really liked the stuff.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Today I finally got around to applying a coat of pinnacle souveran wax on my new cruze. For those that don't know, this isn't your everyday wax that you can hop in your car and go buy at you local auto parts store. You can only order it online. It isn't cheap by any means.. 95 bucks a jar.. ouch! (a coupon code for 20% off can be found using google search making it a bit cheaper), but the results practically speak for themselves. Application is extremely easy and jar should last you around 20 coats which sort of justifies the price (an educated guess based on how much I used). You can apply it in direct sunlight, don't have to worry about white residue, and use it on literally your entire car. I found my self waxing everything but the glass and tires (even the rims). I've never seen a product give paint so much depth, shine, reflection and bring out the metal flakes like this stuff does. It's truly an exceptional wax in a league of its own. I guess the real test will be long term durability (which I will update in the near future). As of now, to say that I'm impressed would be a huge understatement. :eyedroolA: But enough about what I think, check out the pics and judge the results for yourself. :th_coolio:


Hey Andy, ever since seeing these pictures of your car all cleaned up and waxed with this pinnacle souveran wax, I've been telling myself when i get my 2013 Cruze that this exact wax will be the one I buy. However you have a black cruze and I plan on buying a white cruze...

so I wanted to ask you and others on here that might know, if this exact pinnacle souveran wax would work well on a white car and if this wax can be applied be hand and if it's easy to apply and wipe off by hand since it's a paste wax and not a liquid wax? Also I've heard that waxes like Dodo Juice diamond white and Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax 2.0 are pretty good for white colored cars. Would you or others know if that's true and if not which waxes are best for a white colored car. Thanks!


----------

